# [SOLVED] IBM R51 No Sound



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

Please help me, I'm about to go crazy. I have an IBM R51 Type 1830 Model F4U. I replaced the hard drive and now have no sound. The speakers worked prior to the hd change, the volume is up and the mute is off. I have downloaded the latest drivers from the Lenovo site. I have repeatedly uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers as well as the audio device. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Just to be sure, test with another set of speakers or headphones.

Also, check Device Manager. If there are any devices with yellow !, then you are missing drivers.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Thanks for replying Dogg. I used headphones that work on other systems and there is no sound on the R51. After I changed the hard drive there were a number of conflicts and unknown devices. I managed to find the correct drivers for them and now there is only one question mark remaining on the device manager. I believe it represents a conflict with the wireless network as the wireless function is not working either. The device manager lists Network Controller under the 'Other' section with a question and exclamation mark.

Everest shows only one Audio adapter, Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M-AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]. I downloaded the latest version of the driver for this device that I could find on the internet. I tried several times with no luck.

When I select show hidden devices on the device manager, it lists SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio, Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Device, Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer and Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver. I tried to uninstall each of these, my intent being to leave only one at a time. The system will not uninstall them, I have tried a number of times. When 'show hidden devices' is not selected only the SoundMax device is visible.

I entered my computer type and model, 1830 F4U, on Lenevo's site and downloaded the audio drivers uninstalling and installing them several times. I also updated the chip set drivers prior to downloading the audio drivers. 

The device manager details for the SoundMax are PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05541014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD 
I have not been able to effectively use this information in my search. Too much information and not enough experience or knowledge. 

I'm not knowledgeable or sharp enough to figure this out. I really do appreciate your time and help with this issue. Any suggestions...?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

There is a sticky on how to manually search for drivers at the top of the forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html

You may also want to run Everest and verify the hardware information, specifically the motherboard ID.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I checked your driver from IBM, and your Device No. matches the soundmax driver. Make sure under properties of soundmax in device manager that there are no conflicks. Make sure there are no other audio driver showing other than the ones with Microsoft. In control panel/sounds is soundmax listed as default? Also there is a text file under your driver at IbM telling you to check a driver version No. under drivers in your soundmax properties.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Thank you to all for your replies. In order to be complete I will list replies to all your questions and suggestions, (it may help some other unfortunate sole in the future). However, I believe my most relevant discovery is the last issue listed.

Everest shows the following: Mother Board ID <DMI>; Mother Board Name, IBM ThinkPad R51; CPU Type, Mobile Intel Pentium M735, 1700MHz

The Device manager shows no conflicts under the "Sound, Video and Game Controllers. (There is a conflict under Network Controller, the wireless capability is not working, but that is the next problem to be resolved)

The Device manager under Sound lists; Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers, Legacy Video Capture Devices, Media Control Devices, SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio and Video Codecs. As stated before, when I select 'Show Hidden Devices' it lists the Microsoft items I detailed in a previous post.

SoundMax is listed as the default for sound playback and recording. The MIDI music device is Microsoft GS wavetable SW Synth. (I also selected 'Use default devices only')

The latest driver that I have been able to find is Version 5.12.01.5410 Rel Date 2005/10/4. I found this driver on Lenovo's site file '1qa241ww.exe' with read me file '1qa241ww.txt'. Device Manager shows the details of the current driver installed as being version 5.12.01.3624. I have tried to uninstall this driver and install the latest one several times. But the old version remains. I have tried updating the driver by choosing the option provided by the device manager. After the system searches, I get a message that states I have the latest version. What am I missing or doing wrong?! 

Sorry for the long post but hopefully it helps diagnose the problem and will help others as well. Many thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello,

Try this here: Intel Audio 2007 Audio driver
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=14893&lang=eng

Note: those titles you listed belong in device manager, the driver you installed is probably is too old, make sure you uninstall the previous before installing this one, clean disc and both temp files in xp, restart the computer, in C:\drive or program file folder make sure audio driver folder is gone if not delete it before installing this one here.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I have uninstalled all audio drivers I could find and I also uninstalled SoundMax several times. Every time the system reboots it automatically installs SoundMax with driver version 5.12.01.3624 which has a release date of 2005/10/4. It seems to me that everything I have tried is not working because the system simply overwrites it and reverts back to original settings every time it starts up.

Please let me know what I should try next. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hi from the pci\ven and dev you have either this via vynil 700b driver http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp or intel but all info I can find points to the via


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Are you uninstalling soundmax in control panel/add/remove programs? reboot/cancel new hardware wizard/install latest version.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello Everyone. Still no luck.
Hitech:
Thanks for going back to basics, apparently I need it.
I went to control panel 'add remove programs' and selected SoundMax. The SoundMax install wizard runs and provides the option "remove all". It then runs an update to install selection.

I then restart the computer and cancel 'Install New Hardware' wizard. 

I check the 'add/remove programs' list and the SoundMax icon is still on the list indicating 3.22MB size,(icon only no program?). Checking the device manager shows the SoundMax device is not on the device manager list. 'Sound and Audio Devices' shows "No Audio Device"

I downloaded Riskyone101's suggestion (thanks Riskyone101). File AUD_ALLOS.5324_5322_PV_REALTEK.EXE. Download location is; C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\Downloads\AUD_ALLOS etc.

I then open the file and run it. Files are extracted I click through the wizard right to 'Finish'. No luck when I check for sound on both headphones and speakers. 'Sound and Audio Devices' still shows no Audio Device. I reboot the system again and still no luck.

I tried to locate the file Joeten suggestion, (again thanks), on via.com but did not know what via product to select. I followed the link provided and then selected Microsoft Windows; Windows XP; Audio: Via Product? - I did not know which to select.

Please put me out of my misery, I need this computer to function at its full capability. Thanks again to everyone for your time and effort.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Be sure and select remove all when removing soundmax in add/remove. uninstall any other audio if listed in control panel. cancel the wizard on reboot. Then I need the everest report/all pages/.txt/save in my documents. I also need you to install unknown device identifier from here
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html
After it detects devices/hit file/save device list in my documents.
Go Advanced in your next reply and hit the paperclip to upload the two files.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello hitech;
I hope I did this correctly if not, please be patient with me and let me know what I need to do. 

In the unknown device identifier, I only noticed a Network Controller listed. In the Device Manager it lists both the Network Controller and Multimedia Audio Controller. Many thanks.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

The device id in unknown device identifier matches your soundmax driver from Lenovo. Reinstall your soundmax and and verify this from the txt file under the driver from Lenovo. Go to device manager after install and
Expand the Sound, video and game controllers section.
8. Select SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio.
9. Right-click SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio, and select
Properties.
10. Click the Driver tab.
11. Click Driver Details.
12. Select C:\winnt\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys, to display the version
number, where C:\winnt is the location the OS is installed.
(Confirm the last 4 digits are 5410)


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello hitech;
I rebooted then ran New Hardware Found wizard and reinstalled SoundMax. The driver version ends with the digits 3624. I installed the lenovo driver with 5410 and then ran the version check again. It is still 3624. No matter what I driver I try to download and install the version always remains as 3624. Each time I use the "uninstalling soundmax in control panel/add/remove programs? reboot/cancel new hardware wizard/install latest version." procedure. 

Do I need to download a different version of SoundMax software?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hi hopefully this is it http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

just want to share my experience with you on this issue .. i had same problem with my sound devices when i tried to install drivers. I checked with everest and it told me that i have **** drivers .. but to my surprise that information was not correct and i ended up installing some other driver. I dont remember which one everest told me but i ended up with realtek ac97 drivers. Please try any other drivers other than soundmax .. Good luck !!


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello joeten:

I downloaded your suggestion and the device manager now shows Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM). The control panel 'Sounds and Audio Devices' now shows Vinyl AC'97 Audio (Wave). Before they would only show SoundMax with the old version driver. It seems to have installed properly but I still have no sound.

Is there anything else I need to do, settings I need to check? The speakers are on, volume is up, the Vinyl AC'97 Audio is the default device. I have used multiple sound sources, (internet, CD, DVD) and headphones that work on other systems. The via deck shows both left and right channel activity. 

Is it possible this is not the right device and/or driver? Again, multiple thanks for your assistance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hi you could try one of the drivers provided earlier but it is my belief that they are the same,there may have been a alterations done for soundmax but that is only a guess on my part I have no info at present to say yea or nay


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

The pci\ven No. leads to intel then soundmax. It is very common for pc maufacturers to modify boards. It is not common for pc manufactures to give you the wrong driver. Now if we don't figure out the soundmax installation problem, we are going nowhere. This chipset should have been installed first. Was it?
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-46058


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I had updated the chipset driver but did it again. First I uninstalled the AC'97 Audio Wave then installed the chipset. The chipset install wizard said files already existed so I selected 'replace all'. This time the install wizard asked for missing files: pci.sys, usbuhci.sys (asked for this one 3 times!?), pciide.sys, isapnp.sys, AGP44O.SYS. I located the files by searching my HD and provided the path to the install wizard. I received the 'successful install' message and rebooted the system.

After I installed the chipset I tried to install SoundMax and the install wizard gave me the message, "A later version of SoundMax is already installed. Go to 'Add/Remove Programs' and remove existing SoundMax then run this set up again"

I tried several times to uninstall SoundMax 3.23MB from the Program list but after rebooting it is still on the list. I attempt to remove it by opening control panel/Add or Remove Programs/select SoundMax/Remove/Remove all/reboot.

Is there something I'm doing wrong? What should I try next?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Try the reinstall repair option in add\remove programs.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I cannot find reinstall repair option in 'add or remove programs'. I have XP Pro Version 2002 SP 2.

Is it possible that some of the programs are not visible on the 'add/remove programs' list? If so, how do I view them? Is there another way to remove programs other than 'add or remove programs'? Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hi this may help http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

You were talking about uninstalling soundmax. I meant when you Uninstall soundmax, you should have the option to repair.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Now when I try to uninstall or reinstall/upgrade SoundMax I get a message that file 'SMOpt.INI is missing and the wizard shuts down. Control Panel/Add or Remove Programs/select SoundMax/change(or remove)/reinstall or upgrade/or remove all/message file 'SMOpt.INI' is missing.

I downloaded driversweeper but I get the message "Application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate." Tried it four times downloading from different servers.

It can't be this difficult. What hammer do I need to use to correct this mess?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

We are trying to help, but sometimes it is difficult since we have not been there through the whole installation of everything. You can use this to uninstall soundmax
http://download.cnet.com/Advanced-Uninstaller-Free/3000-2096_4-75157230.html?part=dl-85782&subj=dl&tag=button
You can install this program/hit the uninstall button of the program/highlight soundmax/then hit force uninstall/cancel reboot if it ask you to/you will get a next screen to cleanup leftovers. Otherwise, I would reinstall xp/chipset/video/sound/then the rest.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Everyone definitely has helped me and I am very grateful. I have made some progress and have learned a great deal. Without TSF I would have been lost and probably not had the confidence to try anything. As you suggest I may have to reinstall XP etc but before I do I want to make sure I have exhausted my options. At the very least I want to make sure I understand how to proceed so I don't end up at the same place.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Everyone definitely has helped me and I am very grateful. I have made some progress and have learned a great deal. Without TSF I would have been lost and probably not had the confidence to try anything. As you suggest I may have to reinstall XP etc but before I do I want to make sure I have exhausted my options. At the very least I want to make sure I understand how to proceed so I don't end up at the same place. Everything else is working except for the sound.

I used Advance Uninstall to remove SoundMax and it worked like a charm. Thank you very much hightech. I checked the device manager to make sure SoundMax was gone and it is, however...Vinyl AC'97 Audio is there in its place!? What have I done wrong? It does not show up on the program list so I cannot select it to uninstall. Is it common for programs not to show up on the program list or is the system really messed up? Is it possible the program is listed under a different name?

If your suggestion is to start at the beginning by reinstalling XP, please provide details on how I should proceed. I don't want to repeat my past performance. Should I format the HD? Should I simply overwrite the existing copy? Should I save the current drivers or will that ensure I end up at the same place. Only the sound is not working and I'm concerned reinstalling might leave me in a worse situation. I thank you in advance for your patience and help.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

The only other thing to look for in add/remove programs would be Via. Otherwize, just uninstall Vinyl ac97 in device manager. Try soundmax one more time. If it does not work, I would save the drivers from Lenovo.
Assuming you had no problems (like files missing) with the installing xp, I would reinstall.
Load the cd when you are in windows/hit exit/restart the computer/hit any key to boot from cd will come up/you only need to do this once/ignore the rest of the restarts when it ask you to boot from cd. After accepting the agreement/follow the instructions to delete the partition/create a partition/format the partition, not quick format. The first thing you want to do after xp is loaded is to install the chipset/then video/then before the audio, you want to create a system restore point in programs/accessories/system tools/follow the instructions to create a system restore point. Install the soundmax. If it does not work, come back here. You can use the system restore if there are problems until it is worked out.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Thanks for sticking with me hightech.

I have installed SoundMax, (it seems to be a newer version), but I still don't have sound. I'm not confident that I'm doing this in the correct sequence. This is what I have tried:

1) I uninstalled SoundMax and AC'97.
2) Reboot
3) Installed SoundMax from Lenovo's site - 1ga241ww.exe
4) Run C:\Drivers\Win\Audio\setup.exe
5) Run install wizard.
6) Reboot
7) Confirmed there where no conflicts/unknown devices/yellow question or exclamation marks in the device manager.

Is this correct?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

That is correct. One thing that I noticed is when you reinstalled the chipset is that it asked for those files. I suggest you reinstall xp per my instuctions. Be sure to reboot after the chipset install.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I will try to reinstall XP. I hope I have better luck. I will let you know how I make out. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I have reinstalled XP on the R51 and now it looks like all,(many), drivers are missing. I don't want to repeat any past mistakes so I would like to ask for some advice/direction, clarification before I proceed. 

FYI; the devices listed under 'Other devices' are:
Ethernet Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
Network Controller
PCI Modem
Unknown device
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Hightech, you said the first thing to do after XP loaded was to install the chipset. After reviewing the devices not currently working, do you still suggest downloading the chipset drivers first? If yes, do I download the chipset drivers to a flashdrive and then run them on the R51? If no, which do I do first and how?

As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Yes, you want you put the drivers on a flashdrive. create a new folder on desktop and copy the drivers to the folder, do not run from flashdrive. don't forget after that to safely remove the flashdrive on taskbar. Install the chipset/reboot/when the pc boots back up, it should say found new hardware and tell you what the unknown device is, might have to reboot. Install the video, reboot/create the restore point/install sound. If still no sound, install the Ethernet,then the rest. Install antivirus and Go to Lenovo and have them detect your system and see if they have any driver updates.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Thanks, I will try that and then let you know how I made out.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I'm a little trigger shy now because of the past problems. I rebooted twice but no new hardware was found. How should I install the video and the remaining devices.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I need the device instance id in properties/details of the unknown device and audio controller in device manager.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello hightech, I hope you're having a good weekend.

Unknown Device: Device Instance ID ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0

Audio Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05541014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD

Ethernet Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101E&SUBSYS_05491014&REV_03\4&39A85202&0&08F0

Network Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27118086&REV_05\4&39A85202&0&10F0

PCI Modem: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE

Video Controller: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4C57&SUBSYS_05301014&REV_00\4&1BFA44D4&0&0008

Thank you very much hightech. ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hi the drivers should be here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/migr-55029.html


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I have been able to install drivers except for the ones listed below. Can you provide the links for them? As always your assistance is much appreciated.


PCI Modem: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE

Unknown Device: Device Instance ID ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

The Unknown Device is the power management driver, install it next.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4gxpeg
Then install the rest per my post #35


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Install this before the audio and modem.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-68974


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Are you having a problem installing this modem driver?
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-53806
the device no. matches.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Still no sound. Originally I did not install the drivers in the order you suggested in your last posts. So I uninstalled them and then installed as per your suggestions. There are no conflicts showing in the device manager. I'm at a loss at what to do next. I will not attempt anything else until I hear from you. I hope you have some more tricks up your sleeve. Thanks.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I need your product and serial numbers.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-49QTT6&sitestyle=lenovo#find
Click on the Thinkpad.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Product # 1830 F4U
S/N L3-PYXRA 06/04

Thank you hightech.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I have exhausted anymore suggestions of why your audio is not working. You can download Pc doctor for dos from Lenovo.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-56222#CD
It will extract an .ISO file that you can burn to a cd with this program.
http://en.softonic.com/s/image-burn
You can follow these instructions to test your audio. #7
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4YLR6P
I will see if BCCOMP will have a look at this.
It is $50, but have seen these work great on notebooks.
http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-Go/M/B002651ZNI.htm


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

I have sound!! Thank you hitech and everyone for all your help, I greatly appreciate it.

I repeated the entire operation starting with the loading of XP. This time I loaded the drivers in the specific order suggested by hitech the very first time. Previously I had to uninstall drivers that were loaded in a different order and then install in the suggested order. In my humble opinion the uninstall and re-install should not have made a difference, but what do I know? It was the only thing I did differently, I used all the same drivers.

I don't want to seem greedy, (especially having gone through so much to get to this point), but the sound is still not perfect. The sound is crappy and the sound (card?) is not interacting with the display. An example is the sound volume, (little speaker icon with bars) does not show up on the display. If I'm right, this tells me I still don't have one or more of the drivers correct or updated. I have made a restore point and would like to continue looking for a better driver(s).

My questions are:

1) How do I make copies of the current configurations with these drivers so I can simply plug them in if the system crashes or I have to reload XP for whatever reason.

2) Where do I look and what do I try for a better driver.

THANKS AGAIN HITECH! For your knowledge, time and patience. If the system never gets any better it is still great. This has helped out my entire family.


----------



## shrek121 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

hey all,i installed windows 7 and im missing my audio codec driver my motherboard disc wont read can someone help please?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Welcome shrek121. You will need to start your own thread in Driver support under thread tools. It get's confusing otherwize. Tell what your motherboard is and any other details that will help.

CaptainLOL- Glad to hear you are progressing. The chipset is important to getting all devices installed. Google is a way of helping to find out things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipset
If you are talking about the sound icon in the Taskbar, you can go to control panel/sounds and audio and make sure the place volume icon in taskbar is checked. Then hit apply. How does the audio sound playing an audio cd in media player? Are you online now with an antivirus installed on the Thinkpad? If so, go to control panel/Security Center/Automatic Updates/and select turn off automatic updates/apply, for now. Go to windows update and hit custom and see if there are any updates for video or audio. You can also go to device manager while online to soundmax/right click/update driver/yes,this time only/next. You need to do more updating, but report back for now.


----------



## CaptainLoL (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Hello hitech,

Everything has been working well for the last few days. Thank you again for all your help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM R51 No Sound*

Glad to have helped. Best to you and your family.
You can mark this thread solved under thread tools near top of page when you feel confortable with your system.


----------

